# Curly maple platter



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2013)

During a recent shop cleaning, I found a 10/4 piece of curly maple, and I decided to try to make a bookmatched platter. Jimmy Clewes was in OKC recently for a demo, so I thought I'd have a go at coloring the edge... With Halloween approaching, orange seemed like a good option.:i_dunno:

I jointed one edge, cut it in half, and used titebond to glue it together. It sat for a couple of weeks before I got around to turning it, and the glue joint seemed to hold up fine even at 1200 rpms... Definite faceshield material!

It's a little under 14" diameter with a coat of Danish oil for now... I'll probably gloss it up a bit more down the road, but I figured it would be easy to photograph at this point. The backside was left natural.

Comments, criticisms, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=33020]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2013)

That's real pretty. I like the black line too helps with the transition.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 20, 2013)

That is a beauty, David! I don't think that I have ever seen that 'join-n-turn' application before, and I can well imagine that there was a bit of "pucker factor" involved. Kudos!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2013)

Good glue joint should be stronger then the wood. But then again turners probably do not make that many flat joints.........

Looks really nice David.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow. I like it. Nice turn.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome! Looks like big leaf maple?


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey doc you should show the other side as well, your treatment to the back of your turnings is as or more amazing than the front :)


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow - Nicely done Doc.  I like the color and the execution. It also gives me ideas for all that useless flat stock I have left over :no dice. more please:
Maybe it will inspire flatheads who have unused lathes in their shops into action as well. 
On a serious note - really well done. Dyeing wood with that clean of a line id harder than most would imagine. 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Mike Jones... I've never done this before, but I got the idea from seeing guitar bodies being made. As Mike(the lathe hater) said, the glue joint should be stronger than the surrounding wood... Should be. fingers crossed

Kevin and Scott, the clean line is Sharpie. There's one on each side if the color to 'frame' it... That's a trick from Jimmy Clewes. The photo was actually taken after I dyed it the second time... Some idiot used shellac to 'seal' the alcohol based dye the first time... What an idiot!:wacko1:

Jimmy, I think it probably is BLM... I swapped a finished piece for several curly and burly maple pieces a couple years ago. The place I got it had purchased a couple of crates of figured maple and burl, but I don't know that I ever asked what kind if maple it was. It's definitely not hard maple just based on the way it turned.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 20, 2013)

Doc, that's a fantastic piece! I like it. Whoever ends up with it is most assuredly going to like it. Great for fall decorating. My wife is very much in fall decorating mode right now, so there's a lot of oranges and browns (especially the oranges, because that's her favorite color) going on in the house right now. If I showed this piece to her, she'd probably love it.

As usual, great work!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, for a center-jointed piece, that turned out really well. Nice!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2013)

c'mon show us the backside, I want to critique the foot:ornery: Just kidding, A classy job on some nice wood!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks y'all! I didn't take any pics other than this one, so you folks will have to just imagine the back side!


----------

